# make up pics??



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

where might i find pics of make up i can copy or use for inspiration? most web sites about halloween make up are kids stuff. i need how to's for very dead fairly creepy or gorey make up. i have the stuff but am having problems with getting the look i want. im wearing a black tulle veil too....

the world is a vampyr


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

What kind of look do you want? What's your costume? The more you tell us, the more we can help 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

well im wearing a black velvet dress long lace cuffs and a black veil,carrying a dead dolly i made myself. i want that white dead look but cream halloween make up is too mime white.... im doing a slit throat too. do i want a greenish or a bluish tint for dead look? im real unsure how to get the look i picture in my head. pretty vague huh? undead-zomblie bride i guess

the world is a vampyr


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Green or blue...hmm..that depends.

Blue works if you want that water zombie look. Otherwise I think green would be better.


Try combineing colors if you want a pale but not mime white look.

I am but a wolf inside


----------

